# What can I do with my 15,000 euros?



## RachelDB (31 Jan 2008)

Hi there,

I've got a small sum of savings (about EUR 15,000) that I just don't know what to do with...Im only 21 and so I reckon if I manage to make the right money moves now I could help set myself up in the long run but I really know nothing about investments and don't know what would be the best thing to do and how to do it..any suggestions and advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

What are you saving towards? When will you need the money? Do you have any debts?

Read the key posts including the _AAM _and _IFSRA _guides to savings & investments. Check out the guides on www.itsyourmoney.ie 

At the very least stick it in one of the high rate deposit accounts listed in the _Financial Best Buys _forum while making up your mind - e.g. < €15K in _FA eSavings _@ 5.22% gross _CAR _and maybe any excess in _Halifax FlexiSaver _at 5.15% gross _CAR _on up to €10K for the first year. If you can lodge (e.g. wages) €1.5K p.m. to a current account then _Halifax _current account pays 10%+ gross _CAR _on balances up to €2K.


----------



## Gautama (31 Jan 2008)

RachelDB said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've got a small sum of savings (about EUR 15,000) that I just don't know what to do with...
> Thanks.


 
As you don't know what to do with it, I'd recommend putting about €14,500 in a First Active eSavings account, keeping the balance below €14,998 (that way you'll earn the max 5.22%, keeping your nose ahead of inflation).
Put the rest in a basic savings account with an ATM card so you can access it.
If/When you've decided what you want to do with it, ie save it, invest it, spend it, pay debts, check out this forum again.


----------

